# 1 million for request



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

will pay 1 million for the best collection of pics of the fighters listed below.............I need this to be able to fit in my sig..........any arrangement of the pics will work.........also if you can throw the name "Big City Crew" in there with some cool font that would be awesome........best submission will win 1 mill.......

- Wanderlei Silva
- Sean Sherk
- Thiago Alves
- Eric Schafer
- Kalib Starnes


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I shall try Holly my man. Not for the points, but because you are my boy.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

ur the man BP..........


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

im down ill try to put something together


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> im down ill try to put something together


cool.........im looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

What do you mean, when you say a collection of pics? Like that sig that Trey B. has on? Or something different.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Cochise said:


> What do you mean, when you say a collection of pics? Like that sig that Trey B. has on? Or something different.


I am sure he won't mind with whatever you do brotha'.

Do whatever is easier for you/looks best. I am personally just going to blend together the fighters in a sig.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Cochise said:


> What do you mean, when you say a collection of pics? Like that sig that Trey B. has on? Or something different.


Jut like BP said..........whatever u can hook up...........I am not too close minded on this........anything that looks good......


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's something the same size as your current sig :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

nice job raymardo............lets keep the entries coming.........


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

any other entries????


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

give me a day...


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

plazzman said:


> give me a day...


cool looking forward to seeing it


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is what I came up with.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey B-Real.

F*** the F***ing Diaz brothers! I bury those cockraoches! :thumb02:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Hahaha! I have used that line in association with them before. Kind of funny.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

aright my Photoshop has officially stopped working, anyone know where i can get a free one?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

B-Real said:


> Here is what I came up with.



Hey B-real, thats an awesome one man. Only suggestion i could give you would be to make the fighter names smaller so they are not offset by bigger names like wandelai silva. That way each name would be over his picture. I would also (this is only a personnal preference) make the team name a little higher, even touching the pictures just to tie the whole thing together.

All in all, great job.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great job by those who submitted a entry...........I went with the one by B-Real............1 Mill has been donated


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

B-Real stole my idea. He cheated. It's not fair. This is worse than the Bisping Hamill decision. LOL.


----------

